# new to piranhas



## skorpion (Feb 6, 2004)

Hello guy's and gal"s ,

I was just wondering since i am new to having these fish. I bought and paid for 5 black piranhas on-line from a pet dealer but realy dont know if he sent me black piranhas or not since i dont know what baby blk P's look like can someone please help me out thanks in advance....

cheers.....


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Post a pic of them and i am sure someone can help and
:welcome:


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

better yet, take a peek at our gallery


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

yeah..try to post a pic.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> Post a pic of them and i am sure someone can help and
> :welcome:


 yup. also if they are really black piranha aka rhoms then you wont be able to keep them together peacefully for very long unless your tank is hundreds of gallons. good luck


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

Pray that they are reds because serra species dont play well at all with others. if they are blacks, you will have to seperate them ASAP.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

probably rhoms....


----------



## skorpion (Feb 6, 2004)

this is the picture of one of the lil guys that i am trying to figure out if he is a black piranha or not mybe someone could help thanks for all the responces ppl.


----------



## killer piranha (Jan 23, 2004)

huge a$$ pic man


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

looks like a pygocentrus species, but I can't be sure, the pic is very blury. might even be a pacu, it looks like the eye is very large


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

ya the pic is pretty blurry, try shrinking the pic in "paint" or something. I have a baby rhom and here's a pic of him. looks similar to yours but mines a rhom for sure. Also, check to see if he has any teeth, mine has very visable teeth already.


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

another pic


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Heres a better pic...

*Moved to Piranha Identification*


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Photos are too fuzzy and grainy for positive ID. Seems to be Pygocentrus nattereri juvenile. But need better, clearer photo to be certain.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

it looks like reds to me, both pics that is.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

killfishygo said:


> ya the pic is pretty blurry, try shrinking the pic in "paint" or something. I have a baby rhom and here's a pic of him. looks similar to yours but mines a rhom for sure. Also, check to see if he has any teeth, mine has very visable teeth already.


 I am not so sure yours is a rhom either, post a better pic so we can dissapoint you :laugh:


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm agreeing with piranhamaster


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

NOT PACU, THE MOUTH SEEMS TOO ELONGATED TO BE A NAT???? WON'T KNOW FOR SURE TILL WE GET A BETTER PIC SKORP


----------

